# How many people do you talk to in a day?



## sarah22

How many people do you interact with on a typical day?
Ive been noticing recently how pathetically few people i talk to in a day... 
at this point i only talk to one guy and its always about school or the assignment were working on. I just cant open up to people. Even if i do talk to them, its always just about assignments and it goes nowhere. 
How do you have a good conversation with people? and how do you become friends with them? i know some people and we just make comments or something, but its never a real conversation and i dont know how to become friends with them. god its like i was born without any social skills. sucks so bad


----------



## Banzai

It depends largely on how I'm feeling. On a good day, quite alot, particularly in lessons/lunch.
On a I'm-not-feeling-very-social type day, not many. I will usually talk to people in certain lessons but at lunch time however, I usually tend to avoid people on these days and don't usually make an effort to be responsive particularly with people I don't know very well i.e acquaintances.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274

besides family maybe around 4-6?


----------



## Lost_loner

At school I hardley ever initiate conversations with other people, so it depends how many people decide to talk to me. Typically it's about 5-10 people....on a good day it could up to 20 people on a bad day it could be less than 2.


----------



## its_a_rick

Sort of depends on how you define 'talking', at my internship I say Hi and Bye to a few people who I have to pass to get to my desk but I don't really see that as talking.
So, I guess it's like four people, my parents and two people at my internship.


----------



## toffee

It depends. On an average day when i go to college, usually around 6-15, including my mum and dad.


----------



## SOME

Talk as in a conversation? I rarely have conversations with my family, i just exchage words with them "mum im hungry","okay". i only have conversations with 3 people. wow this thread just made me realize i don't have many conversations as i thought.


----------



## brokensaint

Two or three people on the internet.


----------



## markx

Excluding family - none.


----------



## Ing

I usually talk to just 2-3 people per day. Some days I just talk to my sister. It's kind of scary when you lay it out like that.


----------



## glarmph

3 or 4 people a day on average. That would include family, people at work, etc.


----------



## shadowmask

Since I got laid off two weeks ago, zero. Unless you want to count saying "hi" to the cashier at the grocery store.


----------



## illlaymedown

My mom, brother, mom's bf, and my "dad" since they all live with me and I avoid that as much as possible since I don't really like any of them...love, yes...like, no.
I mainly just talk to my cats  sad, I know....
And I pray, so those all are about it


----------



## jim_morrison

Anywhere from 0 to 5-10 depending on what I have on that day.


----------



## X JO

4 
My bf.
The bus driver.
My boss.
& Pumpkin, My cat ^^
xx


----------



## FakeFur

Now that I'm away at college I don't talk to my family so - usually 0, but sometimes 1.


----------



## gopherinferno

On school days, just one or two people in person, and 2-4 in texts or on the phone.

Does online interaction count? Haha I don't even have much of that either.


----------



## rincewind

On a typical day, 1-3, and that's usually just saying "Hi" in passing and stuff like that rather than a real conversation. It's not unusual for me to get through a whole day without talking to anyone.


----------



## rcapo89

Let me see... My Mom, Dad, and my two dogs Missy and Queenie are the only living creatures I speak with. :|
I chat with a few people on this site, does that count?


----------



## Efsee

mom, dad, sister, brother, and people at school depending on the day.


----------



## sansd

Most days right now, probably 1 (roommate). It gets up to possibly sixish, depending on how many talk to me. On days I go to strings class and the one other cello player shows up, she usually says "hi" and asks me occasional questions when she's not sure what we're doing. Then sometimes people ask about the cello on the bus ("What instrument is that?", "What is that--a giant fiddle?", "Is that a guitar?", etc.). When I go to voice class (once a week), usually one or two people will say something to me. There are days when I am out in public and it seems like people are constantly asking me questions or commenting to me, but those are rare.


----------



## Franky

I hardly talk to anyone.
Today I talked to a friend on the phone and my dad briefly
Yesterday no-one
Tuesday My dad briefly
Monday no one

Such a boring life. How do you make friends? Dunno, i think the more time you spend together then eventually you will find out more and more about each other and eventually become friends.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

my mom, her bf sometimes, 1-2 people at school. that's pretty much it. oh and my kitty.


----------



## Rixy

Umm, probably about 8-12 people, excluding online chat.


----------



## Wulf chan

I have no idea really :S
But I make sure I talk to as many people as possible, even if it's about trivial crap that I don't really care about. I feel good once I've spoken to someone who's not yet in my comfort zone. I literally force it out of my throat


----------



## TimeisAllAround

I have meaningful conversations with about 7-12 people a day. By meaningful I mean that I don't just say hi to them, we actually carry on a bit of a conversation.
I guess putting a number to it doesn't make my situation seem entirely bad. Now if I could only hang out with people outside of school more often.


----------



## justforester

I live in residence at uni, so i talk to at least 25 people a day. I have good conversations with at least 10 people. Before uni, it would be maximum 10, usually 3-5 people (excluding my parents).


----------



## Kirby

I talk to one friend in my neighborhood once every few days, and there's my mom and sister.

As for school, conversations consist of me saying one word answers and nodding, so I don't consider those to be conversations.


----------



## zach87

On the average day I only talk to my family. At school I may talk to one or two people on certain days but the "conversation" never moves beyond assignments.


----------



## thewall

Excluding my family, 2 sometimes 1.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Verbally, 5: Mom, Dad, Jayde (sister), Kendall (brother), and Dave (uh...unofficial boyfriend). Then I'll chat with maybe 1 or 2 online friends and text 1 or 2 real life friends.


----------



## layitontheline

Family, a couple people at school if they decide to talk to me, and one or two people online.


----------



## kanarazu

most of the time only my roommate and my best friend, but I'm content with that, I don't have to be alone much...
one time last year the only person I spoke to was the dude who handed out desserts in the caf


----------



## gopherinferno

When my SA was at its worst in high school, I used to see if I could go the whole day without talking to anyone at all, from 7am when I got on the bus until 4pm when I got off teh bus. Not too hard, actually.


----------



## PeopleAreStrange

My mom, my cousin, 2 friends on the bus, 3 people before school starts, 1 girl in first period, in second 2, third 1, fourth 2, fifth 4, sixth 2, seventh sometimes 1, and after school at track possibly 3/4, but only briefly. Usually about 3-4 at lunch. 

Usually at least 30-ish in person on a school day. On weekends, usually just family, and my cousin's friend. People at school see me as a moderately social individual, I guess. At least I can pull off appearing as one.


----------



## VeggieGirl

Not many tbh, if I have work or college then more.
However if I don't I will just speak to people online.


----------



## sarah22

lol that made my day
yeah humanoid creatures are rare...


----------



## ktbare

I only talk to people if I REALLY REALLY have to, like shop assistants, ex family members etc, and I only say the bare minimum. Apart from those people, my kids and my boyfriend most days.


----------



## letitrock

three: my 2 brothers and my mom


----------



## gold132

College Day: Probably 6-12 people
Non college day: Just my parents, i don't really talk to my brother or sister anymore


----------



## galt

2, parents


----------



## hiimnotcool

Mom, Sister, Niece in person.

Maybe 1-3 others online or through text message.


----------



## Freiheit

Um mom, sister, occasionally dad. On a school day maybe like, 1 other person or 2 if I get lucky.


----------



## supersoshychick

at school usually like 5 people (acquaintances not friends lol) per day, it just depends. At home, just my mom and sister mostly


----------



## Huyies

During high school - 10. Excluding parents.
Ever since high school finished, maybe 3-5 excluding parents.


----------



## cry_rain

2 my brother and my mom


----------



## pita

Other than my family and my boyfriend, usually nobody. At work I talk to lots of people but I feel that doesn't really count.


----------



## daxio

School day, not including family, hmm, ~3-5, depends on the day etc. People usually start talk to me, but that's usually small-talk.


----------



## broseph

I don't think I had any conversations with anyone today. I small talked with a couple people but that doesn't really count.


----------



## Adym

5 on a regular day, my mum, brother, sister and two assignment partners at college.


----------



## Saekon

5-10 during school, then my parents, grandma and uncle. Usually just small talk with the other students, and they mainly initiate it.


----------



## J4PWI8E

Many blessings.


----------



## Amanda123

1st hour I talk to no one..:roll
2nd hour I talk to 1 person, Sometimes.. 
3rd hour I talk to 2 people, again only sometimes though.
4th hour I talk to 1 person..
5th hour I thankfully talk to at least 3 people. 
6th hour I talk to 1 person.
& 7th hour I talk to noo onee :|


----------



## MichelleKAT

well since im home schooled, i dont have schoolmates to talk to. soo besides my family, usually only my best friend and strangers when i go out places.

but think of it this way, compared to the olden days, we are pretty "social" even being on this site


----------



## tony93

On a good day I make small talk with about 10-15 people. I only have real converstation with my mum and a friend at high school.. And on a bad day I don't talk to more than 5 people


----------



## Needshelp

When I use to go to school in a day would be something like 30+ not like full conversations but like friends like hey whats up what did you do today or on the weekend.

Then my close friends which would be like 6 of them I would be talking to them the whole day.

As my SA got bad tho it got worse overtime.


----------



## SB13

Online: About 8+ different net friends.

At home: I only talk with mah sis about really personal stuff. But we don't get to talk much since I'm always on the computer 

School: 0-2+...they only talk to me because they need something from me


----------



## MoonAngel

Not many...
Maybe 3-7 people excluding my parents...


----------



## purplerainx3

Home: Mom and dad, so 2.
School: Actual conversations (very brief): 2, other (maybe lasting 5 seconds): 2.
So in total, 6 on an average day...


----------



## whatkatiedid213

Bus driver - I say "Thanks".
One teacher - Talk about work.
Boyfriend - Talk about anything and everything =)
Parents & Brother - Talk about whatever.


----------



## 23 things

Real conversations, probably around 9. When not forced into school or other situations, or if none of my close friends are there, probably 0.


----------



## AussiePea

Well I work so probably around 12 or so different people throughout the day.


----------



## kos

My two classmates and I exchange verbals but thats it.


----------



## Perfectionist

Home: 2
Work: 2
School: 1 to 3?

Wow. When you list them all like that it's so...short. And yet so stressful.


----------



## shygirl2ne1

Yeah usually just about assignments and teachers. I sit next to people but cant get the nerve to talk to them.


----------



## Star Zero

At work before i got laid off 2 weeks ago, i talked to probably 4 people on a good day, 1-2 on a bad day.

Now i only ever talk to my online boyfriend, and my parents briefly.


----------



## JohnMartson

probably about 8 at school mostly from classes and my 1 friend
and then my 3 family members at home


----------



## 98003

*Home:* 1-3
*School:* a "real conversation": 1, 2 on Wednesdays

​


----------



## freakzilla

In this respect things gotten better for me recently because I talk to 6-7 people on a regular basis just to mess about and make rude jokes but I don't really talk to them outside of school so on weekends I speak to no more than three people, but I do visit a friend's house once in a blue moon.


----------



## nycdude

*Home: *3 family
*AfterNoon School:* 1-2 brief thanks and byes


----------



## ununoctium

my parents so, two.


----------



## millenniumman75

:con - hmmmmmm

Depends on the day - a dozen?!


----------



## BloodBlankProofCalifornia

markx said:


> Excluding family - none.


Agreed.


----------



## freakzilla

a little persistence will get you a long way, in the last few months I've made more progress than the rest of my life. Be nice to people and ask to be included in things people want to do, like playing video games to gather (online), going to events etc.


----------

